# What is a reasonable price for this work?



## crookedline (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a client that wants 40 dark green shirts with screen printed left breast logo (4.5"x4.5") and a large logo in the back (9"x9") in the back.

1st: Would it be ok to tell the client I can do them, and order plastisol transfers? Or would this shirt not look screen printed? Big difference? How can I explain this procedure to the client?

2nd: After calculating transfers from transfer express, the total for ALL supplies,(blank shirts, small breast and large back transfers), the total amount is about $357.20.

I'm thinking of quoting the client about $400 for the total work. Is this reasonable. What recommendations can you provide to get this job done.

Keep in mind, this is a 1 color logo design! Thanks!!


----------



## Cotton Gems (Nov 17, 2012)

Sound like a good reasonable price to me. sound like there will be room for any negotiating if necessary.


----------



## thundercat6 (Nov 17, 2012)

your profit margin is "43.80". first you may want to consider the time you will be spending executing this job. I wouldn't consider taking this job unless you're trying to build a broad variety of clients, luring them with a good price!


----------



## evtic (May 20, 2010)

That is pretty reasonable. Manual press one operator that will take you somewhere between 2-4 minutes per garment total time. We try and charge as close to twice the print cost for contract transferring. But that does not always work.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Your cost of materials on that job should be under 200.00.....

For transfers, you can get both on 1 sheet if you gang them...Tranasfer Express makkes a "premium" product but at a "premium" price.....F&M Expressions, Semo Imprints, Silver Mountain or FCI Transfers will all come in less....

As a rough idea of price, I would around 320.00 to 400.00 all in...


----------



## crookedline (Oct 25, 2012)

Royster you're right! I just got a lightbulb. I can gang one large logo and one small logo on one sheet. That's a total of only 40 transfers as opposed to 40 large ones and 40 small ones...makes sense! Thanks!!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

And do not waste the extra space.....If you have art from another client, use the space.....If you do not, make up some stock designs.....


----------



## crookedline (Oct 25, 2012)

If a client expresses interest in screen printed shirts, do you transition into offering plastisol transfers instead? If so, what do you say?


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

First off I would never even touch a job like that for a $43.80 margin. By the time you figure all your time and labor (don't forget about all the time dealing with getting the transfers) you would actually be paying the customer for the honor of doing their shirts. Plus if you mess any up they are going to want replacements. I will not even turn the lights on in my shop for $43.80.

Screen printing them I would be around $370.00 to $400.00 for the job with a margin of over $200.00 on it. Transfers will give you less margin unless you can gang them up and keep the cost down.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Preston is 100% correct!!!! Way too low.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Sub it out to a local screen print shop. I could get shirt and printing for about $7 locally. Charge your client the $400, back out costs, you make 3 times what you are looking at making your way.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

7.00 is way too high.....I would be paying less than 200.00 plus shipping if I sent the job to a contract printer....But unless the shirts are for a very date specific event and/or there is no chance for "add-on" sales I would still use transfers....Over the years I have figured out how many extra transfers to order for a particular type of client and probably sell 75% of the extras....And even if I have throw some in the trash, I am still far ahead.....

For example the order I delivered on Friday was a simple 30 shirt order.....But I ordered 100 transfers.....In the order, I also put a price sheet for extra and different garments like hoodys, long sleeve tees, etc. in the box...This morning they gave me a list of 10 more garments they want.....Including a couple decent hoodys....

Another thing I do, it give the client the same price for smaller re-orders of the same design....If they buy 30 they can re-order 12 at a time for the same price....With 60 they can buy 24....With 120 they can buy 36.....

So while the up front cost may be more, if you market it right you can make more money with transfers over the long run....


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Royster is also right.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

crookedline said:


> Would it be ok to tell the client I can do them, and order plastisol transfers? Or would this shirt not look screen printed? Big difference? How can I explain this procedure to the client?


You don't need to tell your customer anything except that they are screened printed shirts. You won't be able to tell a direct screen printed shirt from one that used plastisol transfers.



> 2nd: After calculating transfers from transfer express, the total for ALL supplies,(blank shirts, small breast and large back transfers), the total amount is about $357.20.


That seems way, way too high. Check out F & M transfers 15 cent deal. You won't be able to gang, but still may come out better for you.

Remember to order extra transfers for possible repeat orders. At 15 cents each, foolish not to.



> I'm thinking of quoting the client about $400 for the total work. Is this reasonable


$10 a shirt for a 2 location screen print sounds reasonable.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Semo...ganged 50 transfers. I would be at $8.00 each with transfers. You should be able to do 1 shirt f/b per minute or even if it took you an hour you still make $100 per hour. I'll turn my lights on for that margin.


----------

